# [BG]Any bulgarians in here?

## TWSBG

Има ли българи тука   :Smile: 

като потърсих кирилица с търсачката и нищо...

----------

## DarkWolfBG

Èìà ðàçáèðà ñå, íî ìàé ñìå ìàëêà ãðóïà, èëè ïðîñòî íè ìúðçè  :Laughing:   Àç ïèøà òóê ñàìî êîãàòî èìàì ïðîáëåì  :Embarassed: 

----------

## TWSBG

 *DarkWolfBG wrote:*   

> Èìà ðàçáèðà ñå, íî ìàé ñìå ìàëêà ãðóïà, èëè ïðîñòî íè ìúðçè   Àç ïèøà òóê ñàìî êîãàòî èìàì ïðîáëåì 

 

äà è àç îáèêíîâåíî çàðàäè ïðîáëåìè ñúì òóêà   :Embarassed: Last edited by TWSBG on Sun Feb 11, 2007 8:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## defenderBG

Ìäàì... 3 ìà ñìå.... 

àéäå çäðàâåéòå è îò ìåí...

àç ïèøà ïðåäè èçïèòè âúâ âñÿêàêâè ôîðóìè, ïàçåòå ñå ïðåäè äà ñúì âè óñïàìèë...

----------

## sasho23

и аз съм българче и в момента инсталирам gentoo.пиша от windowsa(за сега).

----------

## defenderBG

ÑàÐÒÞ áÐèÕ.

ßØèØ ÚÐâÞ ÓÞ ØÝáâÐÛØàÐè  :Smile: 

----------

## philip_bonev

ÂãÚ ÑêÛÓÐàØ ÝïÜÐ  :Smile: 

----------

## sasho23

Zdraveite otnovo.pisha na latinica po dve prichini.

Nai napred da vi kaja che pisha ot moeto gentoo(uspiah da go instaliram)

1.triabvashe da smenia dve razlichni kirilici za da procheta sobshteniata vi.

2.ne sum konfiguriral dobre kirilicata v kde i sega ne znam koia bukva kude e.

az iska bulgarian pfonetic, samo che ne znam kak da go sloja.ako mojete da mi pomognete shte sum vi blagodaren.chao vi za sega.

----------

## defenderBG

ßàÞÑÒÐÙ á ÚÞÜÐÝÔÐâÐ:

setxkbmap -model pc104 -layout bg -variant phonetic

×Ð ÔÐ ÒêàÝÕè ÞâÝÞÒÞ Ò îá:

setxkbmap -model pc104 -layout us

----------

## stoil

Ами и аз да се обадя  :Smile: ) като  gentoo фен от  БГ

----------

## BugMaker

Áàâíî íî ñëàâíî ãðóïàòà íàøè õîðà ðàñòå. Åòî ìå è ìåí ïðåñåí, ïðåñåí. Äà óñïåÿ äà ïîäêàðàì ìðåæàòà è áåçæè÷íàòà êàðòà è ùå ñúì ñóïåð. Çà ìîìåíòà èäåÿòà íå Ãåíòîòî çà ïàêåòèòå êàòî íà ÁÑÄ. Íàäÿâàì ñå äà ñå çàäúðæà íà òàçè äèñòðèáóöèÿ.

----------

## tutsi

 *TWSBG wrote:*   

> Има ли българи тука  
> 
> като потърсих кирилица с търсачката и нищо...

 Има,има.Ама сме малко  :Sad: 

----------

## defenderBG

áå ÷àê òîëêîâà ìàëêî íå ñìå...

è êàòî ãëåäàì êîãà ñà ïèñàíè ìíåíèÿòà, ìàé ñå óâåëè÷àâàìå  :Smile: 

----------

## sasho23

Äà âè å ÷åñòèòà íîâàòà 2007 ãîäèíà.è äàíî ãðóïàòà äà ñå ðàçðàñòâà.

----------

## BugMaker

Äàíî, äàíî.

----------

## _sunshine_

Åòî ìå è ìåí. Çà ïúðâè ïúò ñå ðåãèñòðèðàì âàâ Ôîðóì, ñèãóðíî å çàáàâíî   :Smile: 

----------

## $moke

Само да кажа, че и аз съм от нашите  :Smile: .

От около 2 години съм с Гентоо и нямам намерение да сменям дистрото. Сега се чувствам доста комфортно. Наскоро (преди около 2 месеца) ми притрябва място и затрих бозата, да си призная не съм усетил, че я няма. На "новаците" ще кажа да не се отказват от тази яка дистрибуция, заслужава си мъките!

Какво ще кажете да споделите с какво се занимавате, че ми е интересно какви българи ползват линукс?!?

----------

## TWSBG

 *$moke wrote:*   

> Ñàìî äà êàæà, ÷å è àç ñúì îò íàøèòå .
> 
> Îò îêîëî 2 ãîäèíè ñúì ñ Ãåíòîî è íÿìàì íàìåðåíèå äà ñìåíÿì äèñòðîòî. Ñåãà ñå ÷óâñòâàì äîñòà êîìôîðòíî. Íàñêîðî (ïðåäè îêîëî 2 ìåñåöà) ìè ïðèòðÿáâà ìÿñòî è çàòðèõ áîçàòà, äà ñè ïðèçíàÿ íå ñúì óñåòèë, ÷å ÿ íÿìà. Íà "íîâàöèòå" ùå êàæà äà íå ñå îòêàçâàò îò òàçè ÿêà äèñòðèáóöèÿ, çàñëóæàâà ñè ìúêèòå!
> 
> Êàêâî ùå êàæåòå äà ñïîäåëèòå ñ êàêâî ñå çàíèìàâàòå, ÷å ìè å èíòåðåñíî êàêâè áúëãàðè ïîëçâàò ëèíóêñ?!?

 

Àç ñúì êíäèäàò-ñòóäåíò òàçè ãîäèíà è ñ ïðîãðàìèðàíå ñå çàíèìàâàì ãëàâíî  :Smile: 

Ó÷óäâàì ñå êîëêî áúëãàðè ïî÷íàõòå äà ïèøåòå òóêà... ìíîãî ñå ðàäâàì ÷å íå ñúì ñàìî àç íà íåùî ðàçëè÷íî îò áîçàòà

----------

## soulmate

Zdv  :Smile:  priyqteli i az sum ot ISTANBUL i sum golqm fen na FreeBSD 

obace i gento ne e losho   :Wink: 

Uspeh   :Exclamation: 

----------

## nelim

Çäðàâåéòå  :Smile: 

Âèæäàì ÷å èìà áúëãàðñêà îáùíîñò íà ãåíòîî è òóê è áèõ èñêàë äà âè ïîêàíÿ íà http://forums.gentoo.bg

Ñàìîòî îãëåäàëî ñòàðòèðà îò ñêîðî è èíôîðìàöèÿòà òàì å ïðåêàëåíî ìàëêî, áèõ êàçàë íèêàêâà, îñâåí ÷å ñàìèÿ ìèðúð âå÷å ôóíêöèîíèðà.

Âñåêè å äîáðå äîøúë, çà äà îáìåíèì îïèò, ïðîåêòà å íà äîáðîâîëíè íà÷åëà  :Wink: 

Áèõìå ìîãëè äà ñè áúäåì ïîëåçíè.

Ïîçäðàâè, 

Ìèëåí

----------

## KpaBap

Ha dolar den. Az polzvah gentoo religiozno za okolo 2-3 godini no naposledak sym se vyrnal kym Windows 2003 nai ve4e zashtoto ba4kam za MS...a i mi pisna da prekarvam 4asove nared da se my4a da nakaram edna igra da raboti...

Ne sym idval v tozi forum ot dosta vreme  :Smile: 

----------

## emanuil_tolev

Добър ден и от мен. Станахме с един повече  :Razz: .

----------

## defenderBG

ìíîãî ñìå  :Wink: 

ñàìî äåòî ìàé ìíîãî íè ìúðçè äà ïèøåì...

à è ìàé ïîâå÷åòî ñìå îòâúä ïðåäåëèòå íà Ðîäèíàòà....

----------

## no_point

Много сме - силни сме  :Wink: 

ПП: Като гледам май всеки си праска с произволна кодировка и нищо не се чете в крайна сметка, поне при мен opera-та не разчита всички отговори - все някои са с "йероглифи". В интерес на истината и аз не знам кой encoding да ползвам в случая, тъй че го оставям на autodetect   :Laughing: 

----------

## abscent

çäðàâåéòå è îò ìåí

îòíîñíî êîäèðîâêàòà - ïî ïðèíöèï òðÿáâà äà å cp1251, ìàêàð ñ iso-8859-5 äà óñïÿõ äà ðàç÷åòà ïðåäíèòå ìíåíèÿ, ïîñòíàòè ñ ðàçëè÷íà êîäèðîâêà...

àêî èìà ãðèæè - øà ñïîäåëÿìå, áåëêèì ñå ðàçðåøè ïðîáëåìà, áåç äà èìà çà ïîðåäåí ïúò åçèêîâà áàðèåðà   :Very Happy:  , ìàêàð íà ìåí ñàìèÿ òîâà äà íå ìè âëèÿå îñîáåíî...

è äà îòãîâîðÿ íà ïî-ïðåäåí âúïðîñ - àç ñàìèÿ ñëåäâàì ìàãèñòðàòóðà ïî èíôîðìàòèêà, íî ñè èçêàðâàì õëÿáà êàòî ñèñàäìèí (ïîä windows  :Sad:  )...èíàê ïðåäè ñúì ïîëçâàë ïî÷òè ñàìî slackware, íî ñåãà ñúì ìíîãî ïî-äîâîëåí  :Wink: 

óñïåõ íà âñè÷êè åíòóñèàñòè

----------

## Kollin

Айде минете на UTF-8 де 21 век сме   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## DovNavon

כולכם בני זונות פותחים לערבים

----------

## Lubomir

I am born in bulgaria(sofia) and go with 10 years to germany. I am now 19 and have forgot the bulgarian language   :Razz: 

----------

## siddesu

поздрави и от мен.

----------

## triplek

Още един български зов.  :Razz: 

----------

## Zvezdichko

Novak tuk, zasega silno vpechatlen ot Gentoo!

----------

## dbi

http://forums.gentoo.bg/

----------

## glupa4e

Явно има тук българи но не зная защо и дали и моята кирилица ще се прочете  :Smile: 

----------

## boyan7640

Аз съм българче обичам...

...gentoo.bg, ама днес нещо го е хванала липсата:

```
[username@hostname ~]$ date

Mon Jun  7 23:45:04 EEST 2010

[username@hostname ~]$ 

[username@hostname ~]$ nslookup gentoo.bg

Server:      192.168.10.1

Address:   192.168.10.1#53

Non-authoritative answer:

Name:   gentoo.bg

Address: 195.238.84.14

[username@hostname ~]$ 

[username@hostname ~]$ ping -c 4 gentoo.bg

PING gentoo.bg (195.238.84.14) 56(84) bytes of data.

From ge-0-970.is.sofia.NETGUARD.bg (195.238.84.129) icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable

--- gentoo.bg ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 0 received, +1 errors, 100% packet loss, time 13017ms

[username@hostname ~]$ 

[username@hostname ~]$ telnet gentoo.bg 80

Trying 195.238.84.14...

telnet: connect to address 195.238.84.14: Connection timed out

[username@hostname ~]$ 
```

Прекалено са подсигурили мрежата  :Smile: !

С уважение,

Боян Бойчев

Още един Gentoo фен от България

----------

## bgalakazam

+1

Явно Gentoo не е толкова популярно из България.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ordinateur91

Аз съм Българин! Егати чак сега го видях това.

----------

## metal666

В зората на този форум бях Джентуу потребител за около година, след това Дебиан, а от 2-3 седмици отново Джентуу. Ще ми се този форум да е по-жив, защото не съм от добре владеещите английски, а имам проблем, за който не намирам решение, а не мога да го формулирам на английски... forums.gentoo.bg e "uder construction", но от кога... и докога... Поздрави!

----------

## danieli993

Четири години по късно, форума все още не работи,,,

Здравейте на всички!

----------

## iasen

 :Cool: 

----------

